# Eprom yields



## copperkid_18 (Jul 25, 2010)

Does anyone know the yields of gold eproms?


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jul 25, 2010)

It varies with size, age, shape, mfg., type. It is too broad of a question. If you can post a pick it might help you.


----------



## copperkid_18 (Jul 25, 2010)

the first 1 in the picture is what I am asking about. The guy said he had 120 at that price and if I bought them all he would give me 30 more for free

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220641284943&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jul 25, 2010)

The one on the left has gold top and legs and a gold lid, the other 3 only have a small amount. It will cost more to buy and ship at that price than what you will be able to recover for values. He is sell as refurbished chips so he will possibly getting more than gold content value.


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 25, 2010)

That generation of eprom can be erased and reprogrammed using UV light. They are useful for the repair of old arcade machines and likely have more value as working components than the scrap value to the right person.

Steve


----------



## glorycloud (Jul 25, 2010)

It seems like I have to pay $10+ for eproms when I need
to change the emulation in some of the Okidata printers
that I refurbish and sell. (Programmed eproms - not blanks).


----------



## gecekurdu42 (Oct 1, 2010)

Turkey is very expensive  
1 pound gold plated eprom 20 Dolars.


----------

